# POW and PFW, What is the difference?



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a silly question. What's the difference between Power Corporation of Canada (POW) and Power Financial Corporation (PFW)? From the descriptions, they both have a major stake in Great West Lifeco.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Power Corp is the parent company. Power Financial Corp is a financial holding company, of which POW is the major stakeholder.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Check out this org. chart.


----------

